# Is the Dyson worth the $$$?



## jlutgendorf (Aug 15, 2006)

We need a new vacuum. We both really like the Dyson, but before I plop down a minimum of $400, is it really worth the hype?

Mainly we need it to battle the pet fur and dander and pine needles (so many pine trees on our lot!). Our current vac. is an ancient Hoover I got for $30 at an estate sale. It works, but not really well. Plus dh doesn't like dealing with the bags.

So, for those with Dysons, was it worth it?

~Julia


----------



## ledzepplon (Jun 28, 2004)

:

(I have an Oreck that's just a couple years old. It's okay, but I definitely am having Dyson envy . . . )


----------



## Eman'smom (Mar 19, 2002)

I'm a dyson lover







Just buy it, you might have a panic attack in the store but as soon as you run it over your floors you will wonder how you survived without it.

I grew up with a Kerby and hated everything about it. Dh and I had a Hoover windtunnel before the Dyson, I did the "test" where you vacumm with your old vacuum and then the dyson. The results were truely shocking and discusting. I got a whole canister of junk out of dd's room AFTER using the windtunnel.


----------



## Brilliantmama (Sep 28, 2006)

I love the dyson too!

My parents have one and it gets out so much dirt out of the carpet, it is disgusting to think that it was "clean!"

We have a POS dirt devil that I hate, but one day, I will have a dyson again!


----------



## melissa17s (Aug 3, 2004)

My parents borrowed my brother's dyson because he loves it sooooo. Anyway, they decided the vaccum was too heavy, and did not buy. They got another Oreck instead.


----------



## gr8tfulmom (Mar 13, 2005)

We














our dyson, and its over 3 years old - still rocks my world.


----------



## jlutgendorf (Aug 15, 2006)

Thanks for all the opinions! We have tile and wood floors throughout the house with only one area rug that's too large to pick up and shake out, so it sounds like maybe a dyson will work for us.

How did you find it worked with pet fur? we have three cats and a ferret and my husband is getting paranoid about pet fur and dander everywhere.

~Julia


----------



## ItyBty (Jan 3, 2006)

I have 3 cats and a long haired dog, and the dyson picks up all that hair rather well.


----------



## Vortexing (May 11, 2006)

Not to be terribly contrary, but the Kenmore progressive canister vac we JUST bought is IMO waaaaaay better and from what I read might very well last much longer than the Dyson. We have a 90lb Lab (which as you may know shed all year round, a baby, a very hairy cat and the kicker is my DH is a woodworker, and man does he track in dust like mad. Mostly wood floors and stairs, one area rug, and I swear I'll never buy anything but a canister vac from now on. It's WONDERFUL to not have to push anything around, AND I can get all those dust bunnies (more like bigfoots) from under the couch w/o having to move the couch!!! It fits UNDER the couch woman!!!! Plus, it's half the price.









Anyway, just my 2 cents... happy vaccuuming!!!


----------



## pumpkinseed (Aug 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jlutgendorf* 
Thanks for all the opinions! We have tile and wood floors throughout the house with only one area rug that's too large to pick up and shake out, so it sounds like maybe a dyson will work for us.

How did you find it worked with pet fur? we have three cats and a ferret and my husband is getting paranoid about pet fur and dander everywhere.

~Julia

I am shopping around as well-and talked with a vacuum guy yesterday-he was saying that the Dyson is good if you have a lot of carpet-but if you have tile and wood-not good. You have to get the one that the brushes stop -if not - the Dyson will scratch your floors. Cannisters are definitely much more efficient for combination of wood/tile and carpet.
Now-if I could just figure out which cannister is great at also cleaning carpets? Any recs? Does anyone know what CR said about the cannister vacuums?


----------



## gr8tfulmom (Mar 13, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pumpkinseed* 
I am shopping around as well-and talked with a vacuum guy yesterday-he was saying that the Dyson is good if you have a lot of carpet-but if you have tile and wood-not good. You have to get the one that the brushes stop -if not - the Dyson will scratch your floors. Cannisters are definitely much more efficient for combination of wood/tile and carpet.
Now-if I could just figure out which cannister is great at also cleaning carpets? Any recs? Does anyone know what CR said about the cannister vacuums?

Our dyson (I'm guessing most) has a dial that stops the brushes for bare floors. In our last house we had carpet, hardwood and tile (equal amounts of each), the dyson did not scratch any floors and has held up great through 3 moves and 4 houses. We have the animal version and to me isn't a PITA to push around.


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jlutgendorf* 
Thanks for all the opinions! We have tile and wood floors throughout the house with only one area rug that's too large to pick up and shake out, so it sounds like maybe a dyson will work for us.

How did you find it worked with pet fur? we have three cats and a ferret and my husband is getting paranoid about pet fur and dander everywhere.

~Julia

Wow if you are mostly using it on hard floors I probably wouldn't invest 400 dollars into a vaccum, hard floors just aren't that difficult to clean IME.


----------



## Nisupulla (Jun 16, 2006)

One of my relatives with long haired pets, went from an Oreck to a Dyson- big difference. If I had pets and wall-to-wall carpeting like she does, I probably get one. I don't though, neither pets nor wall-to-wall.

What I really liked about the the Dyson, besides that it's great on sticky pet hair, is how easy it is to empty the dust bin. My vacuum is "bagless" but the filter collects so much dust that emptying the bin is nasty. The filters are expensive on mine, too.

I thought I saw a cheaper vacuum (Eureka?) that claims to be easy to empty. Anyone have any experience?
~nisu


----------



## pumpkinseed (Aug 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gr8tfulmom* 
Our dyson (I'm guessing most) has a dial that stops the brushes for bare floors. In our last house we had carpet, hardwood and tile (equal amounts of each), the dyson did not scratch any floors and has held up great through 3 moves and 4 houses. We have the animal version and to me isn't a PITA to push around.

Sorry gr8tfulmom-I didn't make myself clear! I meant that the Dyson vacuums without the brush control will scratch the floors(they don't all have that control).

Thanks Vixenmama for the CR report


----------



## SaraMama (Sep 19, 2004)

I have the Dyson Animal and LOVE it. I have hard wood on the 1st floor of our home and carpet on the 2nd floor. It works great on both, IMO. It has the knob to adjust the setting to either "carpet" or "bare floor", so I can use it on both surfaces sucessfully.

We have 2 dogs, one is VERY hairy and sheds white fluffy hair everywhere! I vacuum the hardwood every day and my Dyson has done an excellent job at picking up all that hair.

I've had mine for almost 2 years and have not had any trouble with it at all.

HTH!


----------



## Babytime (May 4, 2004)

I have a long-haired fluffy white dog and burgandy carpets. I could not live without my Dyson!!! I rave about it to everyone!


----------



## lilysmama1124 (Aug 26, 2006)

My dh works in the appliance dept and can't stop talking about the Dyson, of course we can't afford it. According to him there are similiar models (Healthy Home-can't remember the brand) but the Dyson is the only one with a lifetime guarantee on the suction and a guarantee that it will not scratch wood floors- if it does they will pay for repair!! He also says that customers rave about it. I guess I'd check into the warranty stuff. Of course this is jsut the schpeel he gives to customers and I haven't actually tried it but if you never have to buy another vac then it is probably worth it!


----------



## dallaschildren (Jun 14, 2003)

Is the Dyson worth the money? One word. NO. Save your money. Go with Windtunnel or something similar.

DC


----------



## MonP'titBoudain (Nov 22, 2005)

I'm really interested to see all teh consumer reports giving mediocre ratings on the dyson. Apparently I didn't do my research that well! lol! oh well, I bought the dyson (I believe it's a variation of the dc-14). We all three have serious sinus allergies, a really dusty home, almost all wood & tile floors, a dog, a cat and a crawling baby. I love my dyson. Since I've had it, I've been able to vacuum nearly everyday (middle of the floors). It's much easier to me rather than dragging out the canister vac we used to have. Once a week I put on the hardwood floor attatchment and go under the furniture. It's quick and efficient and I've noticed a dramatic reduction in dust and pet hair since I've had it. PP talked about the test between old & new vac. Maybe my old vac just really sucked-or didn't LOL! (I think it was a Kenmore... not sure of the model) but the difference was night & day. However, having seen these consumer reports I'd go with one of the less expensive models. We went with the Dyson for a couple of reasons 1) our allergies: I wanted something that was very effective against dust and pet hair and 2) I didn't want another piece of junk that would fall apart on me in three years. I've used the Hoover Windtunnel's before at clients houses and I really haven't thought too much of it. That's the only one that I know anything about on the "good buy" list in pp.

good luck!


----------



## gardenmommy (Nov 23, 2001)

We bought a Dyson earlier this year. I love it! It sucks up cat hair like nobody's business. It gets so much dirt out of the carpet, it's gross. One of the best things is how easy it is to clean. You just hold the can over the trash, pull the trigger, and the dirt dumps into the trash. Very easy, and not dirty.


----------



## babycarrier (Apr 2, 2004)

yes


----------



## PeacefulSeams (Apr 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dallaschildren* 
Is the Dyson worth the money? One word. NO. Save your money. Go with Windtunnel or something similar.

DC

I have a windtunnel and it is a piece of crap. I really hate it. It does a bad job but I can't afford a new vacuum now.


----------



## ustasmom (Jan 12, 2004)

I bought a refurbished D07 animal at an authorized web dealer. It was $299 with free shipping. I searched around a bit and found a 10% off coupon. So it cost me $269, no shipping, no tax.


----------



## maclolo (May 29, 2006)

Yes! IMO, it is definitely worth the money!! I bought one online a couple weeks ago and received it last week and am in LOVE! We have an 80 lb. black labrador and his fur gets everywhere...it really sticks to the slipcovers on our couch...Using our old vacuum (a Hoover, which, for the most part worked pretty well), it took sooo long to vacuum the slipcovers, and fur would still be there in the end. With the dyson, I vacuumed the furniture fairly quickly last night and it looks amazing. It is my favorite toy right now.









ETA: I have the DC14 Animal...


----------



## 5796 (Oct 19, 2002)

our house so improved with the Dyson.

DS sleep so much more sound since we got the Dyson and an air filter we also got rid of any down in his room. but all in all this family loves the dyson.


----------



## bubsmom (Jan 30, 2006)

We have had the DC07 for about 1 1/2 and I love it so much. For some miracle we were at Home depot one day and the entire store was 40% (well almkost) and we got the Dyson for $240. We were actually going to buy a cheaper brand because we couldn't afford the dyson but when we saw that deal we couldn't pass it up. I love it so much I actually enjoy cleaning. We also bought an assesory pack that included the low reach floor tool that seems to clean even more and is great for getting under the beds and using in the kitchen. I have 2 short haired cats and I am still amazed at how much fur I find in the vacuum canister. I had no idea my cats shed so much. I am pretty lazy about picking up the floor before I vacuum and the dyson has all these removable pieces to be able to access everywhere something can get stuck. The dyson is actually heavier than my old dirt devil but it moves so much easier that it seams lighter. I use to throw out my back with the old vacuum but not anymore. The only thing I don't like about it is that to use it for high areas you have to flip the handle around. It is hard to explain but if you check one out in the store the next higher models have an easier teloscopic handle that you don't have to flip around. I think it only bothers me because I know there is a more convienient model out there and I'm jealous. Good luck and I hope you find something you like.


----------



## ItyBty (Jan 3, 2006)

bubsmom - I got my Dyson the same way! The handle flip-around thing drove me nuts for the first month I had it, now that I'm used to it, and it doesn't bother me at all.


----------



## jlutgendorf (Aug 15, 2006)

Oh man! thanks so much for all the replies!

I think I'm pretty sold on the dyson. even though we have mostly hardwoods, my husband is super worried about pet hair and dander (we also have three birds that are constantly dandering and getting bird food everywhere).

And actually, we won't have to spend too much on the dyson. We have a few target gift certificates that we got as wedding gifts and target has a price cut on the DC 07 right now, so I think we're going to go ahead and get it.

Bubsmom, where did find the accessory pack? It looks like the regular dyson and the animal are the same, just that the animals comes with more accessories. It would be nice if I could get those later when we have a little more money.

~Julia


----------



## dallaschildren (Jun 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zenenlightened* 
I have a windtunnel and it is a piece of crap. I really hate it. It does a bad job but I can't afford a new vacuum now.

I loved my windtunnel. Best vacuum I have owned yet. Beats my Dyson hands down and a heckuva lot cheaper. The Dyson is pure hype IMO.


----------



## jlutgendorf (Aug 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dallaschildren* 
I loved my windtunnel. Best vacuum I have owned yet. Beats my Dyson hands down and a heckuva lot cheaper. The Dyson is pure hype IMO.


Could you both post what you love/hate about the vacuum? It might be that what the first mama hates, the second mama doesn't care about or vice versa.

It would really help out if you could both tell us specifically what you think it does better or worse than the dyson or your current vacuum.

Thanks!

~Julia


----------



## ericswifey27 (Feb 12, 2005)

Sigh...

I am still sad about the Dyson Animal vac I passed up at a thrift store for $50 bucks. I thought about buying it but dh talked me out of it "You never vacuum". Now I am kicking myself. I had no idea they were so much new.


----------



## mama_bee (Jun 3, 2006)

i have a kenmore that i LOVE. i'll have to look up the name and model of it but it was only $150 or so and it works SO WELL. i bought it when i worked at sears and knew all the inside sales secrets. turns out, it's just as effective as a dyson in all the in-house tests they run but no salesperson pushes it because it's half the cost.









also, my kenmore is lighter than a dyson. good for sore mama backs.


----------



## Fujiko (Nov 11, 2006)

I have a DC14 regular and it is the most used appliance in my home. I have seven guinea pigs, with two separate cages and the Dyson is a lifesaver with vacuuming up pig hair, poos, hay, carefresh, and aspen shavings. The telescoping hose handle on the Dyson is the most wonderful part, I can't say enough good things about it. Also, the whole vacuum can basically come apart and I think it would be possible to wash the pieces in a dishwasher. Also, there are no filters to replace-you just wash them and let them air out outside. Dyson is known for their great warantees. Also, I recommend buying from a Bed Bath and Beyond (I used to work there) or some other retailer with an excellent return policy, because if it EVER craps out on you (which I doubt it will) you can just bring it back and exchange it for a new one. There is no time limit on returns/exchanges at BBB. They also have 20% off coupons.


----------



## goosysmom (May 28, 2005)

We got our Dyson last year with part of our tax refund from a local vaccum shop so we got it for a steal...NEW and unfurbished although they had a few of those.

We got it home and vaccumed the hallway and swear it changed colors...so much crap got sucked out of it and we had cleaned them the day before...it was crazy....and seeing the dirt that came out grossed me out..esp since we thought they were pretty clean and dd crawling around on them months before.....gross...

Our neighbors borrowed it when they moved and their carpets looked amazing....

It just picks up sooo much..esp if you have pets and have a family that doesn't always take the shoes off at the door...Can't get DH into that habit...

I'd get it...well worth the money we spent on ours...under $350.


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

: Tracy, your sig totally got me.


----------



## bubsmom (Jan 30, 2006)

I got the accesory pack at Home depot the same day we bought the Vac (my DH is a gadget guy). I went on the dyson web site and they have them too. I remember seeing them at I beleive best buy or one of those similiar places. I actually have the purple attachements even though I have the yellow dc07. I recommend both the low reach tool and the mini turbine head. I use both a lot. The turbine head is great on high traffic carpeted stairs. Strangly the other day right after I posted my first reply I vacuumed my carpet and it did a horrible job. I was worried that something was wrong with it. But then last night my DH started using it and I noticed him bend down and switch the brush back on. Apparently the problem was a user malfunction







.


----------



## KayleeZoo (Apr 8, 2003)

We have the Dyson Animal model with the extra tools, not sure of the model number. It has absolutely been worth the $$, IMO. We have 3 indoor cats and a 110lb indoor dog that sheds A LOT, plus 3 messy kids. The Dyson works SO much better than my last vacuum, a WindTunnel. My mom borrowed mine and got really grossed out at all the junk that came up from her carpet after she vacuumed with her vacuum then my Dyson. We bought her one for an early Christmas present and she loves hers, too.


----------



## MamaSweetP (Sep 29, 2006)

I'm a Dyson lover, too. I'd kiss it if it had lips LOL
We had a Windtunnel before and, oh . . . my . . . goodness, it was GROSS the first time we used the Dyson! Wowsers, but the stuff it sucked out -- years' worth! -- that the Windtunnel had left behind. Also, my DH has really bad allergies, and they're MUCH improved since we got the Dyson.
Do the Dyson!
xoxo
Charlotte


----------



## VWChick (May 2, 2006)

Hated the old Windtunnel we had.... and LOVE the Dyson we bought last year after saving a whole year for it.... LOL!


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

Here's my experience with my Dyson....

We moved to a new house in October of 2004. My cat died in November of 2004, just a month later. Hardly enough time to get the house REALLY hairy









I got the purple Dyson (The "animal") for Christmas Dec. 05. The first time I vaccumed with it, I found my cat's hair in the container. Which means it picked up cat fur that had been lying around for over a year, that my other vaccum (a kenmore) had not even noticed.

That sold me, right there. My carpets have never been cleaner.


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

thanks for the 20% off tip for bed bath and beyond. Got the dyson today









happy solsticechristmas to meeee


----------



## jlutgendorf (Aug 15, 2006)

Well, we finially decided to get the dyson! With our gift certificates and Target's pricecut, we were only going to be paying $30 for it, which is a deal.

Brought it home, first vacuumed the kitchen. Did a nice job, but nothing that was unnexpected. Then tried it out on our area rug in our living room. Our living room was pretty messy, so I could only access just a corner of the rug. So I start vacuuming and it's doing a GREAT job of pulling up the cat fur. Then my husband goes "Oh Dear God!"

And this is what he saw:

http://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e3...dorf/Dyson.jpg

And that was LESS than 25% of our area rug.

Now, I'm all about relaxing the bourgeois notions of Victorian cleanliness, but dear god, our old vacuum wasn't cutting it!

I went on to use the wand tool on the baseboards in our hall. I would say the hall was pretty clean, just some leaf dirt tracked in. Well the vacuum showed me otherwise when I saw it had picked up a handfull of cat fur that I would swear wasn't there.

So we're very happy with it! Couldn't tell you if a less expensive brand could do just as well, but it certainly blew our 30 year old, estate sale purchased vacuum out of the water!

~Julia


----------



## intorainbowz (Aug 16, 2006)

We have the Dyson Animal and LOVE LOVE LOVE it. We have 3 indoor cats and we are continually amazed at what it picks up.

One of the best features of this vaccuum is that it is "manly" and so DH loves to use it. He vaccuums all the time. I've only had to use it when he wa gone with military, and the first time, I had no clue how to use the animal adaptor. We LOVE ours. If I had known a $500 vaccuum would get DH to vaccuum... I'd have bought it YEARS ago.


----------



## MonP'titBoudain (Nov 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jlutgendorf* 
we were only going to be paying $30 for it, which is a deal.

Julia is that a typo? Or did you really only pay $30 out of pocket for it?!?! 'cause I'm *REALLY* jealous!


----------



## jlutgendorf (Aug 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MonP'titBoudain* 
Julia is that a typo? Or did you really only pay $30 out of pocket for it?!?! 'cause I'm *REALLY* jealous!









Nope! Not a typo! We had some sweet gift certificates! When I realized how much out of pocket we would be paying, I was like "Duh, who cares if it's not worth the $399! that's not what you'll be paying!"

And after using it for the past week or so, I do think it's worth it!

~Julia


----------



## Nyamae's Mama (Nov 30, 2006)

YES!!!

BUT, try to find a refurbished model online. We got ours for ~$280, the DC07 animal model. I think the DC07 is great, wouldn't bother with the newer models myself. Also, the animal model is good, but I would go for the plan (yellow) one, myself.


----------

